# Brauch schnelle hilfe



## xxScalaxx (14. Juni 2007)

Also es geht darum das ich das acapella eines liedes von dem beat trenne will. um das acapelle dan zu pitchen und in einem leid von mir zu sampeln. wie kann ich das am besten machen? wie krieg ich den beta weg ohne das die stimme weg geht?


----------



## xxScalaxx (14. Juni 2007)

Sag mal kann mir keiner erklären wie das geht? ich hab schon sufu benutzt aber hab nichts gefudnen was mich weiter bringt. Wie kann ich das denn machen mit dem programm cubase le?


----------



## chmee (14. Juni 2007)

1. Nach 5 Stunden eine Antwort erwarten ist n bissel sehr erwartungsvoll.

2. Findet man mit dem Suchwort "acapella" sehr wohl treffende Ergebnisse und

3. Ist das Thema zB hier durchgekaut worden:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...aqdobe-audition-vocals-von-musik-trennen.html

Viel Erfolg und bitte das nächste Mal besser suchen - mfg chmee


----------



## FingerSkill (19. Juni 2007)

Ausserdem moechte ich dich darauf hinweisen das sowas nur legal ist solange du vom Urheberrechtsinhaber die Rechte dafuer bekommen/gekauft hast!

Edit: und wenn du die Rechte dafuer anfragst kannst du gleich nach ner Acapella fragen die du in den meisten Faellen bekommst.


----------

